# La calle se llena de gente: Funcion de SE



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda sobre la función de SE en esta oración:
La calle se llena de gente. 

No estoy seguro, pero en mi opinión ese SE no tiene ninguna función nominal. Que yo sepa _llenar_ es transitivo, pero _llenarse_ es intransitivo (verbo pronominal). ¿Es verdad?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## mhp

Pitt said:


> Tengo una duda sobre la función de SE en esta oración:
> La calle se llena de gente.
> [...]Que yo sepa _llenar_ es transitivo, pero _llenarse_ es intransitivo (verbo pronominal). ¿Es verdad?


Sí, «llenarse» es pronominal e intransitivo *llenar(se)*. ‘Hacer que [algo o alguien] pase a estar lleno’ y, *como pronominal, ‘pasar a estar lleno’.* Suele llevar un complemento introducido por *de *o, menos frecuentemente, _*con*: «La atmósfera sentimental se llenó de presagios»_ (Millás _Mujeres_ [Esp. 2002]); _«Pon el avecilla en el fondo de una maceta, llénala con tierra y planta un rosal»_ (Jodorowsky _Danza_ [Chile 2001])._Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_​


----------



## Rayines

mhp said:


> Sí, es pronominal e intransitivo *llenar(se)*. ‘Hacer que [algo o alguien] pase a estar lleno’ y, *como pronominal, ‘pasar a estar lleno’.* Suele llevar un complemento introducido por *de *o, menos frecuentemente, _*con*: «La atmósfera sentimental se llenó de presagios»_ (Millás _Mujeres_ [Esp. 2002]); _«Pon el avecilla en el fondo de una maceta,* llénala* con tierra y planta un rosal»_ (Jodorowsky _Danza_ [Chile 2001])._Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_​


Muchacho: en el segundo ejemplo ("...llénala con tierra") el verbo es transitivo, y *la *tiene función de objeto directo (=la maceta) .


----------



## mhp

Rayines said:


> Muchacho: en el segundo ejemplo ("...llénala con tierra") el verbo es transitivo, y *la *tiene función de objeto directo (=la maceta) .


  Hola Rayines 

  En la segunda oración el verbo es «llenar» y como dices es transitivo y no pronominal. El verbo «llenarse» sobre cual Pitt estaba preguntando es pronominal e intransitivo ya que solo toma un complemento preposicional.


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> Sí, «llenarse» es pronominal e intransitivo *llenar(se)*. ‘Hacer que [algo o alguien] pase a estar lleno’ y, *como pronominal, ‘pasar a estar lleno’.* Suele llevar un complemento introducido por *de *o, menos frecuentemente, _*con*: «La atmósfera sentimental se llenó de presagios»_ (Millás _Mujeres_ [Esp. 2002]); _«Pon el avecilla en el fondo de una maceta, llénala con tierra y planta un rosal»_ (Jodorowsky _Danza_ [Chile 2001])._Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_​


 
La atmósfera sentimental se llenó de presagios.

Si lo he entendido bien en este oración SE no tiene ninguna función nominal, es un componente del verbo pronominal _llevarse._


Pitt


----------



## lazarus1907

Para mí es un caso de lo que algunos llaman "voz media". En este caso, un verbo que se ha intransitivizado por medio del "se", y que se trata de un sujeto inanimado que resulta afectado por la acción verbal.


----------



## mhp

Al consultar más fuentes, me he dado cuenta de que el verbo pronominal «llenarse» también puede funcionar de transitivo.

  Se llenó los bolsillos de guijarros. 
  No te llenes la boca de comida.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola!
Me parece que se trata de simple voz pasiva refleja.

Consideremos el significado de "_llenar_" en en este caso: 
_Llenar_ = _ocupar enteramente_ (un lugar)

Si la calle _es ocupada enteramente_ con gente, 

Entonces, también lo podemos decir así:
la calle _*se* ocupa enteramente_ de gente

Lo que también puede expresarse con "_llenar_":
la calle _*se* llena_ de gente

Ya que llenar = ocupar enteramente (reitero)

¿Le encuentran sentido?

Espero haber hecho un aporte.
Chao.


----------



## Milton Sand

mhp said:


> el verbo pronominal «llenarse» también puede funcionar de transitivo. Se llenó los bolsillos de guijarros. No te llenes la boca de comida.


 
Wait!
This a widely used spanish form that involves possesion:
*Se* llenó *los* bolsillos de guijarros = He filled *his* pockets with pebbles.
No *te* llenes *la* boca de comida = Don't fill *your* mouth of food.
*Me* duele *la* cabeza = *My* head aches

You won't say: Él se llenó esta casa de flores .

Bye.


----------



## mhp

Milton Sand said:


> Wait!
> This a widely used spanish form that involves possesion:
> *Se* llenó *los* bolsillos de guijarros = He filled *his* pockets with pebbles.
> No *te* llenes *la* boca de comida = Don't fill *your* mouth of food.
> *Me* duele *la* cabeza = *My* head aches
> 
> You won't say: Él se llenó esta casa de flores .
> 
> Bye.



 ¿Dices «Se duele la cabeza» o «Le duele la cabeza»? (la cabeza del sujeto de la oración)
¿Dices «Se llenó los bolsillos» o «Le llenó los bolsillos»? (los bolsillos del sujeto de la oración)
  En tu oración, «me duele la cabeza», el verbo «doler» no es pronominal.

Es verdad que el verbo «doler» también puede funcionar de pronominal: «Se dolía de que sus socios lo hubieran engañado».

*doler:
*3. *prnl*. Arrepentirse de haber hecho algo y tomar pesar de ello.
4. *prnl*. Dicho de una persona: Sentir pesar de no poder hacer lo que quisiera, o de un defecto natural, aunque no sea por culpa suya ni esté en su mano remediarlo.
5. *prnl*. Compadecerse del mal que alguien padece.
6. *prnl*. Quejarse y explicar el dolor.
[DRAE]


----------



## Milton Sand

No, no, no. No me hice entender:
En este caso, _*se* llena los bolsillos_ no es una conjugación de "_llenarse_" como verbo pronominal, es el uso de los pronombres dativos para indicar posesión; sin importar que el vebo sea transitivo, intransitivo, etc.:

*Le* duele *la* cabeza = *His* head aches (intransitive)
Él *se* _llenó_ *los* bolsillos = He _filled_ *his (own)* pockets (transitive, direct object: his pockets)
Ella *le* _llenó_ *los* bolsillos = She _filled_ *his *pockets. (transitive, direct object: his pockets)
Comió hasta _llenar_*se* por completo *el* buche = He ate until _filling_ *his* belly completely. (transitive, direct object: his belly)

And I insist: "Se llenó la calle" (_the street got full_) is in pasive reflexive voice (I think).

I'm afraid this has been getting worse.
Bye.


----------



## mhp

Milton Sand said:


> Él *se* _llenó_ *los* bolsillos = He _filled_ *his (own)* pockets (transitive, direct object: his pockets)



What is the function of SE in this sentence?


Milton Sand said:


> And I insist: "Se llenó la calle" (_the street got full_) is in passive reflexive voice (I think).



_La atmósfera sentimental se llenó de presagios
La calle se llenó de gente

_The passive reflexive interpretation of these sentences is not impossible, but it is odd. For it to be passive there must be an implied active agent: Who or what filled the street with people? Who or what filled the atmosphere?


----------



## Milton Sand

mhp said:


> _La atmósfera sentimental se llenó de presagios_
> _La calle se llenó de gente_
> The passive reflexive interpretation of these sentences is not impossible, but it is odd. For it to be passive there must be an implied active agent: Who or what filled the street with people? Who or what filled the atmosphere?


 
So, I guess, they both are impersonal. 
El vino es tomado en copa.
*= El vino se toma en copa.*
= The wine is drunk in a glass.

Who is the active agent here?
Well, this sentence is also impersonal as well as passive reflexive.

Maybe you need to find an agent complement introduced by preposition "por" (_by_), but it is not present when using the _voz pasiva refleja_ in which the verb goes in active form, conjugated in third person and following the word "se" as impersonal pronoun.

In fact, we use the _voz pasiva refleja_ (reflexive passive voice?) when there's no agent complement to mention (or you just don't want to mention it) like when saying: La calle se llenó de gente.

Bye.


----------



## mhp

Milton Sand said:


> So, I guess, they both are impersonal.
> El vino es tomado en copa.
> *= El vino se toma en copa.*
> = The wine is drunk in a glass.
> 
> Who is the active agent here?
> Well, this sentence is also impersonal as well as passive reflexive.


No, it is not impersonal.  

  Impersonal does not mean that the agent is not mentioned. Impersonal means there is no grammatical subject. Impersonal sentences can be either in active voice or in passive voice. Here are two examples:

  Hay tres sillas. There is no subject in this sentence and hence it is impersonal.
  Se ve a los niños. This is *passive impersonal with SE*. There is no grammatical subject.

  In a passive sentence there is always an agent which is typically not mentioned. This is especially true for passive reflexive and impersonal passive with SE. Lack of explicit reference to an agent does not make the sentence impersonal.

   Se toma el vino en copas. 
This is passive reflexive. The grammatical subject is “el vino”. The agent is a person (unknown and perhaps unknowable) who performs the action. *There exists at least one person who drinks wine in a wineglass*.

 La calle se llenó de gente.
If you interpret this as a passive reflexive voice, you are assuming existence of a person or an agent who did that. This person or agent can be unknown, but *you are assuming that such an agent exists.*

  If I tell you “Se toma el vino en calcetines”, you could very well ask “¿Quien hace eso?”. If I tell you “la calle se llenó de hipopótamos” you normally don’t ask ¿Quien lo hizo? because the sentence is not perceived as a passive voice despite the fact that it has the same grammatical structure as a passive reflexive. *Again, such an interpretation is possible, but unlikely.*


----------



## Milton Sand

Aha, I got it, Mhp. I had a mess in my mind with the uses of "se":

*Impersonal* 
With no actor; using intransitive verbs. Verb conjugated in singular.
Aquí se vive más rápido = Living is faster here

*Pasiva refleja*
With no mentioned agent; using verbs in transitive function.
Cuando se viven emociones nuevas = When new emotions are lived through (is it correct?)

*Pronominal*
*1.* When replacing dative "le/les" before an accusative pronoun: 
Quería cantar*les* _esta canción_ y entonces *se* _la_ canté.
= I wanted to sign _this song_ *to them* and then I sang _it_ *to them*

*2.* As the reflexive pronoun of the third persons:
Se ensuciaron de lodo y moho 
= They got dirty with mud and mold.

*3.* In pronominal verbs (which always use "se") and to add some expressive nuance to a verb like... 
-Simpathy, support: Juli se merece un premio = Juli deserves a prize
-Own will, decision: Juli se tomó unas vacaciones = Juli took a time off
-Benefit, enjoyment: Juli se leyó un libro = Juli read a book

*4.* In the *Voz Media*, to mean that the subject receives an action that is usual, logical or expected but the agent is raised as unknown or doesn't need to be metioned:
Mi almacén se ha llenado de mercancía de lujo
= My store has been filled with luxury goods
*Las calles se llenaron de gente* *<- *La gente llenó las calles
= *The streets got full of people <- *The people occupied the streets

*I think No.4 is the answer to this thread!*
Look for it in http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voz_gramatical
Bye.


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> *Impersonal*
> With no actor; using intransitive verbs. Verb conjugated in singular.
> Aquí se vive más rápido = Living is faster here
> 
> 
> 
> *4.* In the *Voz Media*, to mean that the subject receives an action that is usual, logical or expected but the agent is raised as unknown or doesn't need to be metioned:
> Mi almacén se ha llenado de mercancía de lujo
> = My store has been filled with luxury goods
> *Las calles se llenaron de gente* *<- *La gente llenó las calles
> = *The streets got full of people <- *The people occupied the streets
> 
> *I think No.4 is the answer to this thread!*
> Look for it in http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voz_gramatical
> Bye.


 
Impersonal con SE:
La construcción impersonal con SE se usa también con verbos transitivos. Un ejemplo: Se respeta a los ancianos.
SE no tiene ninguna función nominal, sólo es una marca de impersonalidad.

La voz media:
Mi almacén se ha llenado de mercancía de lujo.
Las calles se llenaron de gente.
SE no tiene ninguna función nominal, es una marca del verbo pronominal _llenarse_.

Pitt


----------



## roanheads

Creo que no es más que el uso de un verbo pronominal para evitar un pasivo.
Se dice " la calle se llenó de gente "  para evitar un pasivo " la calle fue llenada de gente. 
Creo que un verbo  pronominal con " se " , suena mucho mejor que un pasivo.
Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

roanheads said:


> Se dice " la calle se llenó de gente "  para evitar un pasivo " la calle fue llenada de gente.


¿Fue llenada de gente? ¿Por quién? ¿Por un llenacalles profesional? Es un "se" medio, no pasivo.


----------



## roanheads

To develope my point.
La calle se llenó de gente.---literally-- "the street filled itself with people "
The " se " translates as the pronoun " itself " . As we know that a street cannot fill itself, we understand the passive meaning " the street filled up with people.
Comments ?


----------



## lazarus1907

roanheads said:


> To develope my point.La calle se llenó de gente.---literally-- "the street filled itself with people "
> The " se " translates as the pronoun " itself " . As we know that a street cannot fill itself, we understand the passive meaning " the street filled up with people.
> Comments ?


Apparently (and I'm guessing here), in English, this "itself" is used both to indicate reflexivity, i.e. someone does something to the same someone, and something that in classic grammars called called middle voice, where the subject is affected by the action, but this subject is not the agent, and there is no clear external agent neither.

In other words, the street is not filling itself with people, grabbing them from other streets and incorporating them to itself. This "itself" is clearly not reflexive, but something else.

"La calle se llenó a sí misma de gente" is an absurd construction in Spanish, because we express this in a different way. This "se" does NOT mean "a sí mismo/a" here; just indicates two things: *1)* The street is not the agent of the action; the street is not filling anything.  *2)* There is no explicit external agent, or it would be strangely twisted to try to find one for it; the action just takes place, and the subject (the street) is affected somehow by it. When these conditions take place, this kind of "se" is called many things, but "voz media" is one of the most common terms. In any case, it is not passive. Passive "se" sentences can normally be undone by making up a possible subject, but here it makes no sense, because there is no agent: "<Someone> filled the street with people"


----------



## Pitt

Otro ejemplo con llenar:

Se deben llenar los formularios correspondientes.

En mi opinión en este caso se trata de una pasiva refleja.

¿Es verdad?

Pitt


----------



## lazarus1907

Pitt said:


> Otro ejemplo con llenar:
> 
> Se deben llenar los formularios correspondientes.
> 
> En mi opinión en este caso se trata de una pasiva refleja.
> 
> ¿Es verdad?


Sí. En pasiva perifrástica sería "Los formularios deben ser llenados (por la gente)", y en activa sería "La gente debe llenar los formularios correspondientes". Pero el verbo más apropiado aquí es "rellenar", y no "llenar". 



> *llenar
> 1.     * tr. Ocupar por completo con algo un espacio vacío. U. t. c. prnl.
> * 7.     * tr. Manchar, ensuciar mucho. U. m. c. prnl. _Se llenó __DE__ manchas._
> 
> *rellenar
> 5.     * tr. Cubrir con los datos necesarios espacios en blanco en formularios, documentos, etc.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## roanheads

Hola Lazarus,
Of course a street cannot fill itself, that is exactly my point, that a pronominal verb is used to avoid a Spanish passive.
 I see this construction, using pronominal verbs to avoid a  Spanish passive, in constant use in the Spanish press. To me, as an English ( hopefully ) speaker, this use of a pronominal verb immediately translates as an English passive, and gives me the meaning which this construction transmits.
Understanding it in this way, makes it very easy to translate.
But of course, from Spanish eyes, you may not agree.
Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

Only partially: I don't disagree with your statement that the passive in English may be the best translation, because that's how I'd translate it "myself", but I am not sure when you say that we use these pronominal constructions to avoid the passive, because the passive can not be used here at all in Spanish; no one uses it for this. The passive construction here, in Spanish, would be completely out of place, so I find it strange to describe this pronominal use as a method of avoiding the passive, only because in English the passive is used here. It sounds to me as if you described the future tense as an alternative to avoid using the past tense; why should one be a way to avoid the other? If you want to avoid the passive, use the active, or something else. I hope I got my point accross.


----------



## Jellby

What can be used "to avoid the passive" is the reflexive passive, but that's a different kind of "se".


----------



## roanheads

Hola Lazarus,
I quote from a Spanish grammar, " Avoidance of the passive. The passive is used far less in Spanish than in English, and the most common solution is the use of a Spanish reflexive verb. Care must be taken where a reciprocal reflexive is concerned, when the use of another construction is used to avoid ambiguity for example,-- " The ministers are killed"-- should not be translated los"ministros se matan" but " se mata a los ministros" to avoid the idea that the ministers killed themselves.
Anyway, we were taught in this manner, which keeps me happy !!
De todos modos, de momento, hasta luego, tengo que salir.

Gracias por tus commentarios !


----------



## lazarus1907

roanheads said:


> I quote from a Spanish grammar, " Avoidance of the passive. The passive is used far less in Spanish than in English, and the most common solution is the use of a Spanish reflexive verb.


That's called "pasiva refleja", and as Jellby just pointed out, it is different from the "se" discussed here. Most grammars for non Spanish speakers mention that the passive is not used as much as in English, and they comment on the alternatives available. But that is explanation was conceived to prevent English speakers from using the passive in situations where the passive is normal in English, but not in Spanish, where we'd use, for example, a pronominal verb. Grammatically speaking, and in the way we perceive our language, they are separate entities. Actually, a passive-reflexive "se" is not even pronominal, according to grammars.


roanheads said:


> Care must be taken where a reciprocal reflexive is concerned, when the use of another construction is used to avoid ambiguity for example,-- " The ministers are killed"-- should not be translated los"ministros se matan" but " se mata a los ministros" to avoid the idea that the ministers killed themselves.


This is the most common alternative to the "pasiva perifrástica" (English-style passive), the passive reflexive, but it is not related to this thread's problem, trust me: Both in Spanish passive and passive reflexive sentences, an agent is assumed, even if it is not mentioned or known. In "la calle se llenó de gente" there is no agent.


----------



## lazarus1907

No he podido aguantar más y lo he buscado, para que no quepan más dudas:





> ...«*se llenaron* de tierras», con interpretación media.
> 
> _Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española_





> 3. Pronombre reflexivo sin función nominal (desfuncionalizado) : componente o morfema de un verbo pronominal:
> Con sujeto no animado y afectado por la acción del verbo:_*Se ha llenado* el estadio
> _​En este sentido se trata de los verdaderos casos de voz media junto a aquellos otros en que el sujeto es humano pero no agente,...
> 
> _Gramática didáctica del español_


----------



## Milton Sand

Lazarus, ¿entonces coincidimos en que se trata de voz media?

Así que podríamos decir que *Se llenó la calle de gente* es una cosntrucción de voz media, como lo propuse al final del post No.15

Me parecía ser yo el único con esa idea y, ya que creo que con tus posts en otros hilos te puedes haber ganado cierto respeto, me tranquilizo.

Me preocupaba ser el menos listo. ¿O ya seremos dos, entonces? 

Chao.


----------



## lazarus1907

Milton Sand said:


> Así que podríamos decir que *Se llenó la calle de gente* es una cosntrucción de voz media, como lo propuse al final del post No.15


Es verdad: fuiste el segundo en sugerirlo, y de hecho me di cuenta. 


Milton Sand said:


> Me preocupaba ser el menos listo. ¿O ya seremos dos, entonces?


No soy particularmente listo, pero tengo algo de sentido del humor, descuida.


----------



## roanheads

Hola Lazarus,
Buenos días, ¿sabes una cosa ? me has costado mucho trabajo,-- anoche busqué en varios diccionarios y gramáticas hasta en mis anotaciones de la Uni. ( donde nos enseñaron profes españoles, bueno,menos una, una chilena, era guapisima, alta , delgada, morena, con una sonrisa como la salida del sol) pero me distraigo, lo que nos enseñaron es lo que te expliqué, y nunca se nos ha mencionado lo de " media voz " ni una palabra,
y eso me sorprende, al leer tus aportes. Lo veo muy, pero muy, interesante, verlo como lo ven los españoles, y quedo agradecido por tu paciencia. Por cierto este tema tiene su miga.
Así se aprende, participando en el foro.

Hasta la proxima
Chao.


----------



## lazarus1907

roanheads said:


> ... y nunca se nos ha mencionado lo de " media voz " ni una palabra,


No sé qué estudiaste exactamente, ni hasta qué nivel, pero el término "voz media" no se suele usar para estudiantes extranjeros de español, ni en gramáticas escolares normales, pero lo usan los lingüistas (que normalmente han estudiado griego y latín) para distinguir este uso de los demás.


> *voz media.* Se dice tradicionalmente que están en voz media las oraciones cuyo sujeto designa la entidad a la que afecta el proceso denotado por el verbo, sin que exista o se presuponga un agente externo que origine dicho proceso, como _El barco se hundió_ o _María se ahogó_. En ellas se indica, simplemente, que al sujeto «le ocurre» algo y normalmente se construyen con un verbo en forma pronominal.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


La voz media existía antes en lenguas indoeuropeas (ej. el griego), y en muchas como el latín se empezaron a simplificar las desinencias y los usos. En el español moderno, al perderse todas las desinencias, el pronombre "se" asumió todas las acepciones de la antigua voz media (junto a muchos otros usos, como ya sabemos). Así que, seguimos expresando lo que antes se expresaba mediante la voz media, pero no tenemos ninguna partícula ni desinencia específica que la distinga de otras voces o construcciones, así que solo podemos identificarla por el sentido de la frase.


----------



## roanheads

Hola Lazaruz,
Gracias por aclararme lo de " media voz ", entonces es que, más o menos, estamos hablando de las raíces de la gramática, algo histórico,
 en efecto.
Lo que me es un alivio, pensé que había perdido algo en la Uni. ( ¡tal vez soñando con la chilena ! )
Pues, estudié, con éxito, tres años de un castellano avanzado, pero nada de lingüistica, ni mucho menos, es cosa de defenderme bien, ya que el castellano me ha sido tan importante tanto en plan de trabajo como vacaciones,desde América del Sur, el Caribe y España, y siempre me lo estoy intentando mejorar, y si se me queman los dedos en el foro de vez en cuando, bueno, así se aprende, y así mejor se acuerda.
A propósito, de joven,  estudié el latin tambien, a nivel intermedio, lo que me ha ayudado con el castellano.
Bueno, por aquí, hace sol, muy agradable, me están llamando para ir al campo de golf, por eso, gracias de nuevo.
Hasta la proxima.


----------

